# Samuel Moiseyevich Maykapar (1867 - 1938)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Russian/Ukrainian Karaite/Jewish composer, who wrote more than 300 pieces of music + several scientific works.

Samuel Maykapar - "Biriulki" for piano op.28

























Samuel Maykapar - "The Blacksmith"















Arietta. Samuel Maikapar















Maikapar "Barcarolle" Parfenov "sweeps raging blizzard"















S.Maykapar "Nocturne" (С.Майкапар "Ноктюрн")


----------

